# Should I upgrade my Desktop PC?



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello, mates! :laugh:
I need advice from you...
I have rather old Desktop PC: Pentium 1,5 Ghz, 640 RAM, 40 Gb HDD, not bad Video Card ATI Radeon 256 MB.
I want to use it for gaming. I understand that I can improve everything in it besides processor. So I have a reasonable question: should I upgrade it if it has such Processor or I should forget about gaming on it? :4-dontkno

Yeah, about games. They are going to be rather "hard" ones (Bioshock, Crysis, Test Drive Unlimited e.t.c.)

I also have iMac and I run Windows on it with Parallels Desktop and Boot Camp. I use Parallels for work and Boot Camp for gaming. But you know that laptop is not as good for gaming as Desktop computer.. So you should understand my intention. :wink:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

there is no way that will ever play crysis on anything but extreme striped settings when fully upgraded, you should budget for a new computer 

BTW:bioshock looks awsome and has a great story


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

You system is a bit too old. I would look into purchasing a new PC if I were you. Check out www.newegg.com for the good deals.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't get test drive unlimited , man that game was horrible , lol


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

emosun said:


> Don't get test drive unlimited , man that game was horrible , lol


I have already played it! And I liked it very much! :smile:
By the way, it won a nomination of the best Racing game of 2007 and outstripped NFS Pro Street.. :smooch:
Why didn't you like it, I wonder?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

pro street sucked to though.....lol


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Pro street and test drive got 6 out of 10 , both had kinda lame stories and somewhat boring game play , and the graphics on both look cool but not realistic. 2007 really didn't have any good racing games at all. Except for DiRT, that was awesome.


----------

